# Canning Salsa with Cilantro



## ryan mcalinden (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey all

So glad I found this place. I'm an avid at home cook and I make a salsa that family and friends have been begging me to can for years. I finally decided to do it but I've run into one snag.....cilantro. It is a main ingredient in my recipe and without it, the salsa just doesn't taste right. Cooking cilantro, as with any herb, basically just kills the flavor and that is the dilemma.

Is there any special/secret way to properly can salsa that has cilantro and still keep that cilantro flavor?  I've so far tried 2 batches:

1. cooking the cilantro from the beginning with the salsa and then canning

2. cooking the salsa first and throwing in the cilantro at the end, bringing it back up to 180 and then canning. 

The first method just killed all cilantro flavor and all i could taste was sweet tomato. The second method actually worked..kinda..on the leftover before I canned the rest. Once I boiled my jars, the cilantro flavor disappeared again. It also doesn't matter how much cilantro i put in, once its cooked or canned for 15 minutes flavor gone. 

Should I freeze cilantro and then throw it in to slow the cooking process? I also don't want to not kill any bacteria by doing that. I'd rather not use a 'cilantro flavor' but if i must i must lol. 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There's absolutely no way you can do it.  Even chopping cilantro kills its aroma.


----------



## ryan mcalinden (Jul 8, 2017)

What about using something like a Cilantro Flavoring, dried cilantro, frozen cilantro or even Knorr MiniCubes Cilantro Seasoning? The only thing missing from my salsa after canning is that cilantro flavor. 

Otherwise canning it is a waste and a bummer


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

How about just making it without cilantro? And have a note on the label to add fresh cilantro before serving?

Just a thought.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe try using cilantro root?

It has a strong flavour and should not be affected that much by heating.

Otherwise, I would go for @Peachcreek's suggestion


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

butzy said:


> Maybe try using cilantro root?
> 
> It has a strong flavour and should not be affected that much by heating.


I think it's a great idea. Even cilantro stems (thinly sliced) seem to be less affected by heating than the leaves, and they're packed full of flavor (in case finding cilantro roots proves challenging). I use a lot of cilantro stems when making certain tajines like that one I made a while ago:





  








IMG_0872.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 10, 2017


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

Why not add dried cilantro? Or coriander?


----------

